# NPL Boys announcement



## sbay (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking for someone to help explain how this works.  Any insight is appreciated!  How will LA Galaxy have an NPL team?  I thought NPL was for non-DA club teams...

According to the article club teams just announced are:

"Eight clubs make up the new NPL member in Southern California, which begins with a 2017-18 season: Albion SC, Arsenal, FC Golden State, Irvine Strikers, LA Galaxy, Pateadores, Real So Cal and Surf. These nationally recognized clubs now form a formidable NPL in the southern half of the state."

Full article:

http://usclubsoccer.org/2017/01/11/new-npl-in-southern-california-and-norcal-premier-add-strength-to-npl-lineup-of-enpl-qualifiers/


----------



## younothat (Jan 11, 2017)

sbay said:


> Looking for someone to help explain how this works.  Any insight is appreciated!  How will LA Galaxy have an NPL team?  I thought NPL was for non-DA club teams...
> 
> According to the article club teams just announced are:
> 
> ...


US Club Soccer:  *SC NPL 

"*Providing qualification paths for both team-based and club-based competitions, the ENPL will feature the best boys players in US Club Soccer. The regular season competition within each NPL and Boys ECNL Conference are unique and independently structured; however, consistent technical and competitive standards will apply, and all teams will be focusing on the same postseason destination: the ENPL Playoffs"

*"Jon Szczuka, Pateadores Senior Director of Coaching:* “Many top clubs have chosen to join the new NPL in Southern California to help bridge the gap between academy and club soccer by providing a consistent, competitive season throughout the spring. We are looking forward to exposing our players to further professional programming similar to what is provided within the USDA. Our ENPL program will be connected directly to our Pateadores Academy Program"

All those 8 clubs also are in the DA league so they can now have reserve or 2nd teams play in the ENPL if they choose.

Q: Will those clubs up the new pyramid to their affiliates for home club players first or will things be keep /run like they are now in DA? 

Mixed recruitment of players from several clubs to form teams 1st year or homegrown teams promoted (majority) from  within model?   Could see a mix of those ala DA


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just another league.  Time will tell if it amounts to anything but another place for parents to dump their hard earned $$.  I thought SCDSL was supposed to be the latest and greatest, or was it CRL, no wait, it was SDDA, I can't remember...


----------



## Box2Box (Jan 12, 2017)

I guess this was what they meant about the reserve teams forming a league of their own.


----------



## Frank (Jan 12, 2017)

So this will be in the Fall competing with SCDSL and CSL?


----------



## Box2Box (Jan 12, 2017)

Frank said:


> So this will be in the Fall competing with SCDSL and CSL?


The article says it will begin in the 2017-2018 season. I wonder if they will have a 10 month season to run parallel with ussda.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 12, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Just another league.  Time will tell if it amounts to anything but another place for parents to dump their hard earned $$.  I thought SCDSL was supposed to be the latest and greatest, or was it CRL, no wait, it was SDDA, I can't remember...


Same sarcastic remarks over and over again. Post after post, string after string. We get it. You think it's all crap, this league and all others. Flight 3 all the way through DA. Anything else useful to add?


----------



## younothat (Jan 12, 2017)

Box2Box said:


> I guess this was what they meant about the reserve teams forming a league of their own.


If you're referring to the girls, no they are looking into other options.  

Girls already have ECNL, DA  for 17-18' and are looking into forming another league through US Club Soccer referred to as "DA II"  that would replace SCDSL or CSL for those clubs in the DA leagues.

For the boys ENPL or the SC NPL is the equivalent of ECNL for the girls.

Yes this new league regular season will be run through spring,  this is new NPL in Southern California not like the old one that just a spring league 

"Qualifying 14-U to 19-U boys teams from those two organizations will advance to the ENPL Playoffs in June 2018. These teams will earn qualification to the ENPL Playoffs based on their performances throughout the regular season in their respective competitions.


----------



## galaxydad (Jan 12, 2017)

Basically a spring CRL for the academy "reserve" teams is what I'm hearing


----------



## mahrez (Jan 12, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> Basically a spring CRL for the academy "reserve" teams is what I'm hearing


No, this is a 17-18' league starts in the fall, takes a break for HS in Dec, starts back up in spring, concludes with playoffs in June. 

This might work out for those looking to play HS like some of ECNL girls do in comparison.

Look for tryout annocments for these clubs as part of the their annual cycles around or after the St/Nat cups.    Spring & memorial day tournments might see these new teams.


----------



## sbay (Jan 12, 2017)

So try outs for lag but an npl team? Like a reserve team?

Would this be funded? Or Payton play?

It seems like there might be a typo maybe it's Lagsb or an affiliate?


----------



## mahrez (Jan 12, 2017)

You have to check with those clubs for the details.  Most are likely pay to play.

LA Galaxy Academy not any of their affiliates, Same as ussda


----------



## sbay (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok, I think I am confused, but maybe someone can clarify.  It was my understanding that NPL was a separate league from DA and DA teams don't play in NPL.  On the girls side DA teams don't play in ECNL, and the NPL was supposed to mirror that.  I was told the DA would still remain as the TOP league, more exclusive and that NPL was for mostly flight 1 teams that are NOT DA.  In other words NPL teams were below DA teams.  

I think that is where the confusion is on my end, but maybe someone can clarify.  It seemed strange that LAG would have a non-DA team...that's all.


----------



## SuperNatural (Jan 12, 2017)

So basically a new league for the current top flight 1 teams?

The rest of the already watered downed flight 1 teams will now be the top teams in SCDL.

lol


----------



## galaxydad (Jan 12, 2017)

this is so dumb! These guys created the SCDSL. Now they don't want to be a part of it?? Not enough money or control for them?? More lip stick on a pig IMO.


----------



## galaxydad (Jan 12, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> So basically a new league for the current top flight 1 teams?
> 
> The rest of the already watered downed flight 1 teams will now be the top teams in SCDL.
> 
> lol


At the ages I'm familiar with these clubs did not field "top" teams often except the real young ages in SCDSL. In my buddies sons age group the only team to have a flight I champions team was Pats and they were not that good. Lots of holes. More lipstick on a pig I would say.


----------



## sbay (Jan 12, 2017)

I could be mistaken, that's why I am interested in someone who knows more to share.

It is my understanding the difference NPL vs. DA was to create a player pool that is able to play HS soccer and can compete in a smaller circle of clubs, but that also has the ability to travel regionally.  The SCDSL would be more of a rec league and NPL teams would at U14 begin to travel further and get more exposure, but still able to play HS soccer.  DA would still remain the top league and only play DA teams.

All those clubs having NPL's would likely strip whats left of flight 1 players out leaving SCDSL more of a rec league.

I am just confused at why LAG would bother, I can see why other pay to plays would.  Anyway, there is surely someone who knows more willing to share and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dreamz (Jan 12, 2017)

sbay said:


> Looking for someone to help explain how this works.  Any insight is appreciated!  How will LA Galaxy have an NPL team?  I thought NPL was for non-DA club teams...
> 
> According to the article club teams just announced are:
> 
> ...


The ENPL is a spring league only run by US Club Soccer. It has nothing to do with the fall season. The clubs will continue to play in their regular league in the fall season whether that's CSL, SCDSL or Presidio.
It's for the boys U14-U19 age groups only.
While it says 2017-2018 season, in several parts of the country, their ENPL's are the only league they play in because they only participate in US Club Soccer leagues. In SoCal it will start in spring of 2018.
This is a "B" team league for the boys DA clubs as you will notice only boys DA clubs are members. Much like what EGSL is on the girls side with the ECNL clubs.
Nothing to get excited about. It's just another spring league. No one is pulling out of their current fall league. They will only be pulling out of National Cup.


----------



## sbay (Jan 13, 2017)

Interesting and helpful info!  If it is just a spring league for the B teams that are DA, then doesn't that conflict with USSDA schedules that run through June?  Why participate in another league when you have games set through USSDA? Does this mean in 2018 the USSDA season will be fall and this NPL will be spring?

Not getting excited just trying to understand the information out there.


----------



## sbay (Jan 13, 2017)

This is misleading if you are saying it is for DA teams:

Kevin Payne, US Club Soccer CEO. “For players who are not playing in the Development Academy, ENPL will ensure a similarly outstanding, every-day training experience and fantastic competition.”


----------



## younothat (Jan 13, 2017)

dreamz said:


> The ENPL is a spring league only run by US Club Soccer. It has nothing to do with the fall season. The clubs will continue to play in their regular league in the fall season whether that's CSL, SCDSL or Presidio.
> It's for the boys U14-U19 age groups only.
> While it says 2017-2018 season, in several parts of the country, their ENPL's are the only league they play in because they only participate in US Club Soccer leagues. In SoCal it will start in spring of 2018.
> This is a "B" team league for the boys DA clubs as you will notice only boys DA clubs are members. Much like what EGSL is on the girls side with the ECNL clubs.
> Nothing to get excited about. It's just another spring league. No one is pulling out of their current fall league. They will only be pulling out of National Cup.


Ok but NPL in northcal has fall, winter, and spring seasons so not just a spring league. 

In socal you can participate in a US club soccer league, US youth soccer league (Cal South; SCDSL, CSL, etc), ussda, and other leagues so there are options. In the past the SC NPL has been run in the spring only but the announcement says this is a new "NPL" and the teams are all new this time, 

What are the "B" team for boys DA clubs you're referring to. Each club has one team per age group in the boys ussda league. 

Some clubs like the LA Galaxy only have one team per age group, there is no "B" team. They have to form a new team for this and what league would they play in rest of the year if NPL is only spring?

"Kevin Payne, US Club Soccer CEO. “For players who are not playing in the Development Academy, ENPL will ensure a similarly outstanding, every-day training experience and fantastic competition.”

“Many top clubs have chosen to join the new NPL in Southern California to help bridge the gap between academy and club soccer by providing a consistent, competitive season throughout the spring,” said Jon Szczuka, Pateadores Senior Director of Coaching. “We are looking forward to exposing our players to further professional programming similar to what is provided within the USDA"

This is new and not all the info is out yet so let's see what the 8 member club plans are going forward?


----------



## JackZ (Jan 13, 2017)

IMO, those eight DA clubs will market the teams a "reserve" teams (or another clever title), these teams will be advertised within the club as another step on the tier before DA, these teams will be pay to play of course; and a little more watering down of the normal Fall circuit teams in DSL/CSL/et. al.


----------



## dawson (Jan 13, 2017)

dreamz said:


> The ENPL is a spring league only run by US Club Soccer. It has nothing to do with the fall season. The clubs will continue to play in their regular league in the fall season whether that's CSL, SCDSL or Presidio.
> It's for the boys U14-U19 age groups only.
> While it says 2017-2018 season, in several parts of the country, their ENPL's are the only league they play in because they only participate in US Club Soccer leagues. In SoCal it will start in spring of 2018.
> This is a "B" team league for the boys DA clubs as you will notice only boys DA clubs are members. Much like what EGSL is on the girls side with the ECNL clubs.
> Nothing to get excited about. It's just another spring league. No one is pulling out of their current fall league. They will only be pulling out of National Cup.



could please you clarify :

Define U14 , is it calendar birth year or ?

If you play on a ENPL team for a DA club  in spring league for 2019 would that be the same team you played with in 2018 fall league ( CSL , SCDSL ) ? Or is it a new team that just plays together in the ECNL spring league.

If it is the same team ( I think it is but please verify ) they would play ( CSL , SCDSL ) in fall and that same team would skip National Cup and play ECNL spring league ?  So they (ENPL teams) for DA clubs would compete against other flight 1 club teams in fall then against themselves in the spring ?
And if the ENPL teams are so much better then other flight 1 club teams it seems that playing in the fall leagues ( CSL , SCDSL ) would be counter productive for both .

If the ENPL team for DA clubs is a new team formed just for the spring ( I don't think this is the case but not sure )  , they would pull their players from flight 1 club teams including their own ?  If yes , how would other club flight 1 teams have any continuity for National Cup ?

I probably just don't understand the basics of how it is supposed to work. But I suspect there may be a few others like me also.


----------



## dreamz (Jan 13, 2017)

dawson said:


> could please you clarify :
> 
> Define U14 , is it calendar birth year or ?
> 
> ...


Same birth year/age groups as USDA teams is what ENPL will be.

I posted a lengthy reply under the Boys ECNL thread so best just to check that reply than me having to repost the same information in 2 different threads.

One question you ask that I didn't address is the Flight 1 continuity for National Cup. The clubs will be able to put their teams together however they want for ENPL but they will have to be creative with how they manager their rosters to meet the requirements for National Cup for, what in essence, is their "C" team that would be playing National Cup. Basically, National Cup will be more watered down that it already is. The clubs have a year to figure it out.


----------

